#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  MaxNet IP: 117.x.x.x vs. 222.x.x.x

## buad hai

I'm sure that someone else pointed out that if you get an IP address from MaxNet that starts out with 117 your bandwidth will suck and your DNS lookups will be slower than molasses, even if you use an external DNS server.

In fact, I am now checking daily to see what IP address I've been given and if it is 117 I keep rebooting the router until I get one beginning with 222.

Anyone have any idea why the major difference between the two sets of IP's?

Is there a better solution to the problem?

----------


## CharleyFarley

I thought it was the other way round.

In fact a rain shower has just disconnected me from a 117 to 222 and now my speed is awful.

BTW that trick with leaving the phone off the hook...doesn't work

----------


## Butterfly

^ the trick worked on most phone lines, but if your phoneline is badly wired (soaking in the gutter water) then it's possible that the current is not strong enough to maintain the line

----------


## buad hai

> In fact a rain shower has just disconnected me from a 117 to 222 and now my speed is awful.


I wonder if it depends on where you are. This morning I had a 117 address and the performance was dismal. Couldn't even do dns queries. I kept disconnecting until I got a 222 and things picked right up.

But, just to prove how wrong I am, look at these two speed tests done within a few moments of each other, the first with a 222 and the second with a 117:

----------


## lom

117 is routed via CAT in 2 directions , US and Europe.
It works well for torrents and web access to both places.

222 is TT&T's private route to US only, it is heavily bandwidth shaped for torrents but works ok for web access to the US. Can't use it for any type of access to Europe, too long distance, too much delays and packet loss.

So I guess CAT was having problems when 117 was down in performance.

I'm back in Sweden for a couple of weeks, here is my speedtest results:  :Smile:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

with tt&t I didn't see a 222 address for the last 2 months of my contract before moving.

it was always 124 which was odd since i used to have to re-boot 5 times to get my 124 nimber because it was infinitely faster for torrents.

----------


## Spin

Fcuk me! what kind of line do you have there?

----------


## blackgang

Jesus H Christ, I am IP 222 and I just checked my speed and on this connection I am getting 1747 DL and 407 UL.  and when I ran the test my monitor farted and fell,, never seen such speed in LOS.     

CM ROCKS

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
oh shit.
 :Sad:

----------


## blackgang

^ Don't worry Dude, the Thai techs noticed the speed we were getting and fucked it up so bad that it is offline most of the time now and showing that little hour glass on screen, sumbitches,, and my one bathrooms full of black flyin ants too, so just a world of shit tonite..

----------


## Bubba

Nothing to add to the discussion.  Just wanted to put one of these groovy speedtest things up.  Seems mine is pretty average.  I'm on CAT.  never had any problems, occasional 5 min downtime.  well seedded movies on BT come through in about 2 hours.

----------


## Wallalai

I have mostly 58.xxx.xx.xxx, never seen a 117 or 222. BTW, my connection is very good.

----------


## lom

> Fcuk me! what kind of line do you have there?


Better than what's displayed above  :Smile: 

Got back here to my condo after 2 years in Thailand. 
The Internet for the condominium had been upgraded meanwhile.
In true Swedish socialistic fashion  :France: , every condo owner now have to pay for internet, ie the condominium is group connected.
Monthly fee is ~800 baht for basic service (internet) with addons like video on demand and telephony.
I have just finished a Skype  call with the missus in Samui (very good voice quality)  while at the same time seeding a torrent with 700 K*Bytes*/sec  :goldcup: 

I guess my pipe limit is around 30/10 MBits..

I'm thinking of extending my stay here a few weeks before returning :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

> at the same time seeding a torrent with 700 KBytes/sec


Racing right along here as well. Torrents downloading at about 3.6 K and seeding at just over 4 K.

It looks like I'll have the latest episode of NCIS downloaded by Sunday afternoon or Monday morning. Whoopeee!

----------


## lom

> Racing right along here as well.


 :Smile: 

I'll check and post my real speed later when I have stopped Azureus, the estimates I did was quite a bit low.
Right now seeding to another node from the same ISP as mine.
He is now pulling between 14-16 Mbit/sec, has downloaded 5GBytes from me during the last 45 minutes..

----------


## Spin

> I'm thinking of extending my stay here a few weeks before returning


I know that feeling well, been in the uk now for three weeks on a 20 meg line. I did have one problem though, the connection dropped out for 20 seconds one afternoon about 2 weeks ago :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Not looking forward to getting back to Thai style _internet_ :Sad:

----------


## buad hai

For the last 24 hours I've been on 117. But, it simply stopped working on non-Thai sites. I disconnected and reconnected and got a 222 IP and now all is well. So strange....

----------


## Frankenstein

Farking CAT mucked up my line completely for 2 full days. 
I probably spent 5 hours altogether with TT&T support rebooting the router, resetting the configuration, rebooting the router etc. etc. 

Then in the end they say 'Oh, your router must be broken'. 1 hour later Internet is back to almost normal with only the occasional two minute dropout. The next day everything is normal again. 

Great, great support techs they have.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

finally managed to buy a number for 4,000 baht off someone in the village and the tot technicians came this morning to put the line in, 9 days ahead of schedule.

package is [at]goldcyber and I'm getting a 118. number.

it's extremely fast, first torrent is coming down at well over 200kB/s.
 :Smile: 

maybe it's because nobody else in the area has the internet.

----------


## Butterfly

^ can you open a DVD burn shop for us so we don't bother downloading again ? still waiting for those teenage twin porn DVDs

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
sent loombucket the entire babylon 5 collection because he is a nice chap.

you can fukk off.
 :France:

----------


## Butterfly

> the entire babylon 5 collection


I am not into gay SFX series, only porn twins will do for me, but you are welcome to jerk off to whatever you like

----------


## lom

> maybe it's because nobody else in the area has the internet.


No, it's because you are on ToT now.
Sadly, TT&T who was a good provider in the past, has managed to screw up their network and connections during the last year.

----------


## Frankenstein

> finally managed to buy a number for 4,000 baht off someone in the village and the tot technicians came this morning to put the line in, 9 days ahead of schedule.
> 
> package is [at]goldcyber and I'm getting a 118. number.
> 
> it's extremely fast, first torrent is coming down at well over 200kB/s.
> 
> 
> maybe it's because nobody else in the area has the internet.


Sounds great. How much per month, and what is the nominal speed? 2000/512 kbps?

I might go TOT number hunting myself.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rdrokit

I'm now living in Korat (JoHo area). It seems to me that TOT has a faster connection out here. Just moved into my new home and have the silver package (1536/512Kphs) for 700 baht per month. Seems very good so far it is almost 20:00 hours and here is my download speed is 1307.

So far I have not seen a download speed slower than 800 kphs

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> How much per month, and what is the nominal speed? 2000/512 kbps?


that's the one.... 1,000 a month.

----------


## buad hai

> Sadly, TT&T who was a good provider in the past, has managed to screw up their network and connections during the last year.


I've had TT&T for three years now. For me, the last year has shown a huge improvement in bandwidth. I can now use VOIP, VNC, and a bit torrent client, all of which were out of the question until recently.

----------


## lom

Well, I've also had them for 3 years and still have them.
Works ok for my son who is mostly surfing Thai sites.
And they were ok until last fall, that's when I first noticed long response times and slow transfer speeds to Europe in particular.

There was an article in AsiaMedia at that time about them not paying their fair share for connections they used.
Searching for that article, I found a more recent one.

"Thailand's *TT&T* reports that it has sharply scaled down its investment plan this year after it filed a petition with the Central Bankruptcy Court to enter a business rehabilitation plan for debt restructuring."

FASTTAKES: Yahoo, McAfee, TT&T, Nortel, Virgin Media

It doesn't bode well for their customers.

----------


## buad hai

> And they were ok until last fall


Odd that we've had such different experiences.

My two English students have TOT at home and TT&T at their shop (the two are about 200 meters apart) and say that TT&T is much better for them.

Perhaps it has to do with the quality of the copper?

----------


## buad hai

This is with a 222 IP address and is pretty typical of current bandwidth. A few months ago I never got download speeds higher than 700 and 300 was more typical.

----------


## buad hai

So today my torrent download speed sucks. I'm on a 222 IP address. So, I keep reconnecting until I get a 117 address. It sucks even worse. I cannot connect to even one peer; even after waiting 15 minutes.

I reconnect and instantly get a 222 address and the torrents start up again; albeit very slowly.

Case closed: 117 sucks, 222 sucks a very little bit less.

----------


## buad hai

Wow, look at this. Wonder what happened at 12:15 PM? Whatever it was my througput went from near zero all morning to 1100 + now:

----------


## buad hai

Can anyone explain this crap. Almost all of the activity represented here is me downloading a file from Apple. Why the massive variations in throughput?

----------


## lom

^ Is your modem LED flashing ? Please restart your modem!  :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

> ^ Is your modem LED flashing ? Please restart your modem!


Which LED, or are you trying to be funny?

In the end the 1 GB download failed and I had to start it over this morning.

I am not happy. At least now I'm getting 150 KBs....

----------


## buad hai

Managed to download the 1GB file in two hours. This was on a 117 IP address. But, with that connection I stopped being able to get non-Thai web sites at about 5:15 AM this morning. After the download finished, I kept reconnecting until I got a 222 IP address which enabled me to get foreign web sites again.

I remain baffled by this whole mess.

----------


## Butterfly

> Managed to download the 1GB file in two hours


sounds impossible, more likely your torrent resume where it failed and it was faster




> I remain baffled by this whole mess.


yeah, having monkeys in the server room doesn't help, you should be grateful that you actually get something

----------


## buad hai

> sounds impossible, more likely your torrent resume where it failed and it was faster


It wasn't a torrent. It was an HTTP download of a single file. I started the download at 5:03 AM and it finished at 7:13 AM. 1.1 GB in just over two hours.

----------


## NickA

> the lost sync is a typical problem of bad phone lines, use the handset hangup trick, that usually works for weak phone lines


I checked and all the numbers for SNR and line attenuation are fine. 

But my question is, is there a modem/router that is better at dealing with a bad line/loss of sync.

As I said before, a thai webpage seemed to say that the Billion Bipac was much better than the Huawei.

Also, my modem is now 3 years old, could it be dying?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Billion are wank ime.

----------


## buad hai

Fokkers did it again. Trying to update my fink installation (unix binaries). Going fine from when I started at 2 PM and then, at 2:21, they turn on the damn brakes and I'm fokked again:



Note to BF: this is not a torrent download.

----------


## lom

> Odd that we've had such different experiences.


You still think we have different experiences?

----------


## buad hai

^I've not had this sort of daily trouble until this month. And I've certainly not seen such huge variations in bandwidth like I've illustrated in this thread. Yeah, before this month it would go up and down, but not drop out completely the way it has lately.

I just switched from 117 to 222 and I'm actually getting a tiny bit of throughput again.

----------


## lom

> I just switched from 117 to 222 and I'm actually getting a tiny bit of throughput again.


As I've said before, 222 is only useful for http to USA. 
For everything else worldwide it is completely shit.

What happened to their good ol 58 series, have not seen that one for a year.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

my 118....... series is working rather well at the oment.

----------


## buad hai

> As I've said before, 222 is only useful for http to USA.


Well, right now I'm downloading a bunch of junk from here:

mirror.services.wisc.edu | Platforms and Operating Systems | Computing @ UW-Madison

So the 222 is just fine. With 117 I got nothing at all. The download just stalled out. Now it's crawling, but at least it's something.

----------


## lom

> my 118....... series is working rather well at the oment.


Yes, your 118 series is ToT. 
And I have not seen those severe TT&T routing problems on ToT.
ToT do also have problems at times. 
But I've never seen their routers choking up completely.




> So the 222 is just fine.


Yes, for web browsing (includes http downloads and Skype) to/from the US.
Now , try anything Europe or Australia on that one.

----------


## buad hai

> Now , try anything Europe or Australia on that one.


Yep, just tried the UQ weather page and it's still loading....

----------


## buad hai

At just a few minutes after 5 PM someone at MaxNet opened the flood gates and my HTTP downloads (using curl) from the US jumped from about 30 KBs to about 120 KBs.....

----------


## lom

^
Somchai went home so no one is touching the controls now..

----------


## Spin

> What happened to their good ol 58 series, have not seen that one for a year.


I have a 58 series IP, its the TT7T premier packages or up that gets those ips now.

----------


## Wallalai

> I have a 58 series IP, its the TT7T premier packages or up that gets those ips now.


I've mostly the 58 series (Maxnet Premier 1024/512) but 125.xxx.xxx.xxx at the moment.

----------


## buad hai

> I've mostly the 58 series (Maxnet Premier 1024/512) but 125.xxx.xxx.xxx at the moment.


How much do you pay for that?

----------


## NickA

the modem problem posts have been split into a new thread...

https://teakdoor.com/computer-news/29...ems-split.html (ADSL modem sync problems (split))

----------


## Wallalai

> How much do you pay for that?


1090 bahts + 76.30 bahts TAX = 1166.30 bahts.  :Smile:

----------


## buad hai

> Originally Posted by buad hai
> 
> How much do you pay for that?
> 
> 
> 1090 bahts + 76.30 bahts TAX = 1166.30 bahts.


I'm trying now to convince Ms. B it would be worth it to switch....

----------

